# Gad/phq/geriatric screen



## smaher82 (Dec 10, 2013)

GAD/PHQ/GERIATRIC SCREEN

   Are the services billable? If so what are the cpt codes?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Dec 11, 2013)

Not sure what you're asking.  Screening G-codes (for Medicare) may be appropriate, but I'm not sure what kind of screening this is.  Can you be more specific, and indicate what it entails?


----------



## smaher82 (Dec 11, 2013)

My providers  have implemented templates in the EMR for meaningful use  questionares.

Geriatric depression scale
Edinburgh postnatal depression scale
SCARED
SLUMS ( for dementia )
Morse Fall Scale
PHQ
GAD

 They believe they are seperatly billable, other than the e/m code. I always thought they were included in the e/m code.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't believe these are separately reportable.  I'd want them to show me where they got that information.  

There is a G code that you can bill Medicare for depression screening.  Read the Med Learn matters article for details on documentation--it's quite involved.

Otherwise depression screenings fall under the physicial examination portion of an E&M, or as part of a psychiatric diagnostic interview.  We use the PHQ as part of our Annual Wellness visit, but it's not separately billable.


----------

